# INTRODUCING: Ruairí



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

wanted to show you all my new boy, LTK's Ruairí (pron. Rory)....he's 3 yrs old and has been here almost 1 wk....hoping he and my Kilty will make some nice pups this winter  ...1st day home....got a lot of work to do w/ this boy; been a kennel dog most his life, very little training, coat is atrocious....but we'll have fun 







now, to change my sig pic


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

"One Border Collie shy from the Crazy Dog Lady!!!"
So I guess it's official! You're a crazy dog lady  

Congrats on the new addition, he is very handsome!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Guh. He is beautiful. I love the red dogs.

Though Run's still my favorite.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

you mean, this goofball, CptJack? yeah, he and Titch are the ones most like....sorry for the blurriness


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Beautiful dog. All of your crew are just stunning!  May I ask why you will be breeding him to Kilt? I am just curious as to what you hope they will product.  I love hearing the reasons behind why two dogs are bred. (I am in no way trying to be rude!)


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Your dogs are awesome!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

tirluc said:


> you mean, this goofball, CptJack? yeah, he and Titch are the ones most like....sorry for the blurriness



Yep, that's the goofball! They're all beautiful, though.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

He's really handsome!


----------



## imoandmilo (Oct 21, 2014)

He's gorgeous, as are your other four. I've always wanted a border collie.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Very handsome guy! Love that color.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

thanx, guys....he's coming along great for having been an kennel dog for almost 3 yrs.....he's super smart (duh!!!) and wants to please so bad.....working him into a house dog status, but have to watch the counter surfing/marking/etc (gonna use a belly band for the marking issues)
Damon'sMom, i'm breeding him and Kilt cuz i have ppl wanting pups from Kilt after her last one and i love his personality and his/her looks are quite similar. He's OFA'd good (she's excellent), eyes clear, shows good herding instinct.....he will be getting DNA'd asap.....around here, the only ppl looking for strong working pups are the farmers and the last 2 that went to farms are both dead


----------



## notgaga (Oct 25, 2014)

I grew up with a couple of border collies, one of which was red. I love that color on them.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

a friend that just moved in w/ me and i a working on getting some acreage next spring and we're hoping to get some stock to train on, be it goats/sheep or ducks (will depend on how much acreage we can get)


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

tirluc said:


> a friend that just moved in w/ me and i a working on getting some acreage next spring and we're hoping to get some stock to train on, be it goats/sheep or ducks (will depend on how much acreage we can get)


Thats great news! Good luck!


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

look at the coat on him after just 1 wk....got a long way to go to get it in shape but wow....what a difference, already.....and he's doing pretty good in the house for short periods...still a little counter surfing and only 1 pee incident (which he didn't like cuz he had his "diaper" on, eeewww)....start classes w/ him next month


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

He's gorgeous!


----------

